# How to sell freshwater shrimp?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

small pet stores, not chains will usually accept EASY TO KEEP species, ie cherries.

just ask to talk to their fish manager.


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

How do I judge what a reasonable price is? Obviously retail price is several times their buy price but doesn't really give a good indicator.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

a dollar per cherry is standard, they can import for 10 cents a cherry tho


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

RCS worth a $1.00 each? My net worth just trippled!!

I am off now to buy a new top hat and get my monacle refitted.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

If you buy them online from a seller they are typically $5 each so $1 each is great and the average price for a place like this.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

ekliu said:


> rcs worth a $1.00 each? My net worth just trippled!!
> 
> I am off now to buy a new top hat and get my monacle refitted.


 
lmao


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

They are actually about a dollar each on ebay, just fyi for people reading post.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

just a heads up, when i sold fish back to store, they would give me 1/3 of the value of the fish. if they sold that specific fish at 3 dollars i got 1 dollar credit. so gettin $1 per cherry wouldn't be out of the question, since they charge regular people 3-5 dollars per cherry.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yep, one of the lfs by me sells them for 3 bucks each, buys them for 50 cents (or a dollar store credit) another by me actually imports them and sells them for 5 dollars each (ewww)


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind getting up enough credit for a new tank lol

We will see. My shrimp should be here this week, hopefully have some babies in 2 months


----------



## Aleks (Jul 9, 2008)

Try craigslist. I sell any excess ones I have on there. Mind you a lot of people will *force you* to add more, I had somone wanting 100, and I ended up giving them near 200 because 

*That doesn't look like 100, you're counting the small ones* etc.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

Aleks said:


> Try craigslist. I sell any excess ones I have on there. Mind you a lot of people will *force you* to add more, I had somone wanting 100, and I ended up giving them near 200 because
> 
> *That doesn't look like 100, you're counting the small ones* etc.


pre pack them and say take it or leave it lol so many dang low ballers expect things for free on CL.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

efface said:


> More particularly I want to know how to approach local shops and perhaps not so local shops to sell for cash or credit.


Which shops? I actually supply many shops in the Sacramento area already but have been considering just shutting down my RCS tanks.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

how big are the shrimps when people usually sell them?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Since your local, I can tell you for sure that our local shops in sacramento will give you cent to the dollar for freshwater dwarf shrimps. I've tried selling it to them before just to try and get the ball park price and it was not soo good. lol

Cherry Shrimps - Exotic Aquarium will take 20 at a time, they sell for $2.99 but they'll give you .50 cent per shrimp. Store Credit only. They don't take any other shrimps. No Amano, I tried.

Crystal Red Shrimps - JoJo's Aquarium will take 30 per month, I spoke with the owner personally over the phone. He doesn't want high grades above S. He's not able to even sell the few S and SS that he has at the moment which are $19.99 each. But I talked him into giving me a price for A B C grades Crystals and he will pay $1.50 each. 

As far as Crystal Black Shrimps grades A B C and S, they don't want any due to the fact that it's not "popular". 

Aquaworkz Aquarium will take Cherry and Crystal but it's priced at .50 cent for Cherry, $1.00 for Crystal Red Shrimps. 

Capital Aquarium, Paradise Aquarium, will not take any shrimps.

I had a massive overstock tank, and needed a way to get rid of some Crystals and Cherry. Those were my past month conversations from the owners of those stores. You're better off just selling it here and shipping it out. Priority mail is pretty cheap these days. 

I sell mines daily locally in Sacramento. I just sold 3 pairs this evening. What do you have? I might be interested depending on what you have. lol. Although my shrimp rack tanks are overloaded also -_-

Just post up a ad on craigslist and sell it there. I sold over a few thousands Cherry shrimps from people all over Vacaville, Dixon, Davis, Yuba City, Marysville, Rocklin, Roseville and had a few coming back for more. I also give extra, at least 5 extra when they buy 10. Buy 100 I'll give you 100 free. If you put in a fair handout, they'll surely come for it. And it was selling at $1 each. Try that! Cause I'm low at the moment lol so It might work!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

$19.99 for a CRS! Wow, even the top hat and monacle crowd like myself won't pay that kind of price for a regular CRS.

I am actually surprised that these little shrimp have any sort of value at all considering how easily they breed.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

That's just some information since he's from the same city I am. Thought I chime in so he doesn't waste his time asking around. lol

Keep in mind, they're very sensitive. High chance the moment you buy one and take it home, it may kick the bucket! thus losing $19.99. All shrimps are sold as is with "No Guarantee" labels also!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

efface said:


> More particularly I want to know how to approach local shops and perhaps not so local shops to sell for cash or credit.


Capital Aquarium gives fish credits when they "buy" fish or plants, and presumably shrimp from any of us. You don't negotiate a price, they just tell you what they are crediting you with, but when I did that a few times with fish and plants I got very good "prices" (fish credits). Exotic Aquarium and JoJo's might also be worth checking to see if they will "buy" shrimp. I know none of them will want 100's of shrimp, but might want dozens of them.

Edit: Oops, didn't read Jagged Fury's comment first.


----------

